# The story of kuksa



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

searched for kuksa carving tutorials and came across this


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, friend!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks !

cheers


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That was good viewing!

Also reminds me that I am out of hot cocoa.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i love the art of green woodworking great video find e shot but i would have preferred to see him cave it entirely by hand,then polish after to show the knife marks that cannot be mistaken for anything except handmade


----------

